
Biohacker fined for travel card implant - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-43428003
======
ColinWright
From their terms and conditions:

 _8: Property of TfNSW: Opal Cards are and remain our property. We may
inspect, de-activate or take possession of an Opal Card or require its return
at our discretion without notice at any time._

Found via [https://www.opal.com.au/en/footer/opal-terms-of-
use](https://www.opal.com.au/en/footer/opal-terms-of-use)

I would guess that removing the chip and implanting it makes it difficult to
return on demand, and thus violates their Ts and Cs.

